# Anyone else get chest pains / heart palpitations?



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

I've all but accepted my DR now, but the one thing which is really holding me back is I'm getting chest pain, skipping heart beats and a pulse that fluctuates massively when doing pretty pedestrian tasks.

I'd say 80% of my anxiety is now being caused by this fear that I'm going to have a heart attack.

Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

ah, yes. Check the thread I posted about irregular heartbeats in the main forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Zee Deveel said:


> Has anyone else been through this?


Yes, I almost went to a cardiologist. But now it has calmed down. I occasionally have a skipped beat now and then. I do have heart issues on both sides of my family. So I probably should make an apt. If you are scared just make an apt with a cardiologist to get it checked and to have peace of mind.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

When i work out super hard or get really anxious and have a panic attack i'll feel some heart palpitations. Or when I fear a heart attack I'll think I'm having them. But I'm always fine no matter what, it's from the super high activity, so I'm just a hypochondriac. At the time it scares me real bad though. You could just be trippin yourself out, but if your family/genetics has any history of heart problems, maybe you should get it checked to be sure.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Not major heart problems in the family but I think there have been some.

I think it's highly likely I'm just getting myself worked up, but the disturbing thing is I get this odd vibration like a tremor in my chest. I can't work out if it's coming from my heart or not.

It's a little more difficult to get an appointment in with a cardiologist in the UK, you've gotta be refered by another doctor, which I kinda have been but the process is really slow so I'm still waiting.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

Just be patient. I found that odd when you said it is hard because health care there is free, as it's outrageous here. You might just have bad anxiety. I get horrible anxiety and any physical symptom I would obsess over, wondering if I was having a heart attack or dying. Unless you're fainting or freezing in pain or anything like that maybe it is your anxiety taking over.
Best, Jess


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

y ktyj ky ky tuk


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

JessMess said:


> Just be patient. I found that odd when you said it is hard because health care there is free, as it's outrageous here. You might just have bad anxiety. I get horrible anxiety and any physical symptom I would obsess over, wondering if I was having a heart attack or dying. Unless you're fainting or freezing in pain or anything like that maybe it is your anxiety taking over.
> Best, Jess


Healthcare is free here which I wouldn't trade for the American system, but it is a lot slower to get anything done as a result. They're always looking for ways to cutback etc so you've gotta convince your doctor you need to see a cardiologist first which is tough when you have anxiety and he doesn't believe you.

You're probably right, it's likely just anxiety but I get some really odd feelings in there which worry me.

Maybe i've become hypersensitive.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

I can be extremely hypersensitive and it feels like such a hell. Like everything around you is coming down on you and it's hard to even breathe. Try to de-sensitize yourself. It's hard when you're scared. I always remember worrying about something doesn't directly change the outcome.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

all the time.
hope you're doing okay, though.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

all the time.
hope you're doing okay, though.


----------



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

The first 3 times i experience DP/DR i didn't feel very anxious, but this time, my heart really runs fast.. and its 24/7, its weird that i didn't have the fast heart beating the other times....


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

The vibration feeling happens to me every now and then. It is quite bizarre.


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

That happens to me. I've also been noticing when I get really panicky my fingers go numb. Does that happen to anyone? It feels like I'm going to black out.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Flare88 said:


> That happens to me. I've also been noticing when I get really panicky my fingers go numb. Does that happen to anyone? It feels like I'm going to black out.


That's your nervous system working, it's producing Catecholamines like *Norepeniphrine* and *epeniphrine* produced by adrenal glands which leads to an increase in blood pressure (hypertension) and all these chemicals and reactions release Aldosterone which is a hormone that also comes from the adrenal gland and as elevations of this hormone rise, the levels of potassium in the blood decrease.

Causing symptoms like this depending on severity of the lowering of potassium levels.

* weakness or tiredness (After the noreadrenaline levels and adrenaline levels are depleted)
* cramping in arm or leg muscles. This is sometimes severe enough to make it impossible to move arms or legs, similar to paralysis
* abdominal cramping or bloating
* nausea or vomiting
* tingling or numbness
* passing large quantity of urine or a frequent sensation of thirst (increased sodium reabsorption leading to thirst) 
* irregular psychological behavior like depression, psychosis, delirium, confusion or seeing or hearing things (hallucinations)
* fainting due to low blood pressure (changes in blood pressure) 
* palpitations
* constipation
* abnormal heart rhythms (arrhythmias)

Try supplementing with magnesium and/or potassium supplement and also decreasing Sodium intake. See if it changes anything, as increasing potassium plasma levels directly involve the regulation of the hormone aldosterone.

Anyways that's my theory as to why some of you feel the heart thing but I also have another theory in relation to this one but I don't wanna say anything too soon.


----------

